

SecondMarket is launching a bitcoin fund - obblek
https://angel.co/bitcoin-opportunity-fund

======
obblek
There's also a bitcoin information page on
[https://www.secondmarket.com/education/learn/bitcoin-
educati...](https://www.secondmarket.com/education/learn/bitcoin-education-
center)

The evidence seems pretty solid.

